# Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Starting a new school

I love Glinka, he started the folkloric movement followed by the mighty five. His two operas are awesome, his songs....

Do you like his music?











Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

How colourful! I love Glinka

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Poor Martin, you have no replies...Maybe a few people love Glinka as you do...They're missing a GREAT composer.

Martin


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Poor Martin, you have no replies...Maybe a few people love Glinka as you do...They're missing a GREAT composer.
> 
> Martin


Don't worry, be happy:  Glinka for me is a composer who always raises my spirits


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> Don't worry, be happy:  Glinka for me is a composer who always raises my spirits


Works you like the most are?....


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

i like his ouverture mostly. i love glinka in fact that was predecessor of mussorgskij


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

slowjazz said:


> i like his ouverture mostly. i love glinka in fact that was predecessor of mussorgskij


I see...Then you could go to youtube (if you please) and see some *Russlan and Ludmila *or the *Life for the tsar*...But I presume you're not an opera guy very much...Are you?...Mussorgsky?... This guy was always helped by his friends...He didn't know orchestration very much...He was a drunkard...As far as I know he has never completed anyting..They say Boris...But he didn't complete Pushkin story...

Martin


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Works you like the most are?....


I guess I have (almost) all the works of Glinka on CD. I like the 3CD Melodiya box with Svetlanov especially and Valery Gergiev doing his operas. Glinka and Berlioz seem quite akin to me.


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I see...Then you could go to youtube (if you please) and see some *Russlan and Ludmila *or the *Life for the tsar*...But I presume you're not an opera guy very much...Are you?...Mussorgsky?... This guy was always helped by his friends...He didn't know orchestration very much...He was a drunkard...As far as I know he has never completed anyting..They say Boris...But he didn't complete Pushkin story...
> 
> Martin


I do not know exactly what you mean...should we have to talk about the artistic value and especially the innovations of the opera of mussorgskij? What has to do with this that he was drunkard? he didn't know orchestration? who cares! maybe it was better so for his works


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

slowjazz said:


> I do not know exactly what you mean...should we have to talk about the artistic value and especially the innovations of the opera of mussorgskij? What has to do with this that he was drunkard? he didn't know orchestration? who cares! maybe it was better so for his works


Well...Let's just say we have different opinions about the value of a composer.

If you have no idea about orchestration or so (e.g. Chopin), you'll try not to compose for orchestra very much (he just composed his 2 piano concertos)...Then...we can say he knew his limits. Mussorgsky who wasn't very good in orchestration (you have to study orchestration separately, and as far as I know, he never did) did compose a lot...and operas with (of course) orchestration that was always made or rearranged by "his friends"...IMHO his compositions are great but we can deny that his own orchestration is not excellent...his ideas were though...I love his operas, mainly Khovantshina and Boris. The Marriage is a fiasco and the Sorotchinksy's fair is quite good. Also the unfinished (like almos all his operas) Salammbo is quite interesting...But here we're speaking about the great GLINKA. Not about Modest.

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

IMHO, Mussorgsky was great but his orchestration was not that good.

Martin


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Well...Let's just say we have different opinions about the value of a composer.
> 
> If you have no idea about orchestration or so (e.g. Chopin), you'll try not to compose for orchestra very much (he just composed his 2 piano concertos)...Then...we can say he knew his limits. Mussorgsky who wasn't very good in orchestration (you have to study orchestration separately, and as far as I know, he never did) did compose a lot...and operas with (of course) orchestration that was always made or rearranged by "his friends"...IMHO his compositions are great but we can deny that his own orchestration is not excellent...his ideas were though...I love his operas, mainly Khovantshina and Boris. The Marriage is a fiasco and the Sorotchinksy's fair is quite good. Also the unfinished (like almos all his operas) Salammbo is quite interesting...But here we're speaking about the great GLINKA. Not about Modest.
> 
> ...


well, boris godunov nowadays is performed mostly in the original restored version... I guess you're one of the old school and you'll only like the rimskij korsakov version...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

slowjazz said:


> well, boris godunov nowadays is performed mostly in the original restored version... I guess you're one of the old school and you'll only like the rimskij korsakov version...


To tell you the truth. I don't know the original version. Then I cannot tell you if I like it or not. I have just bought the Gergiev version, I haven't listen to it yet thus I can't tell you right now. I will afterwards.

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> To tell you the truth. I don't know the original version. Then I cannot tell you if I like it or not. I have just bought the Gergiev version, I haven't listen to it yet thus I can't tell you right now. I will afterwards.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Martin


Yes...for original I mean the first version with Modest's original orchestration, wich the Gergijev recording almost is. Other notable productions (Karajan, Pašajev ,golovanov etc) made use of the well known version with Korsakov arrangements. If you like the korsakov style maybe you'll like more his version, some find the original version more like 'obscure'.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

slowjazz said:


> Yes...for original I mean the first version with Modest's original orchestration, wich the Gergijev recording almost is. Other notable productions (Karajan, Pašajev ,golovanov etc) made use of the well known version with Korsakov arrangements. If you like the korsakov style maybe you'll like more his version, some find the original version more like 'obscure'.


I like "dark" stuff too. LOL Bartok's sonata for 2 pianos is quite dark and I love it.

Sincerely,

Martin


----------

